# Harvard Deluxe - $200



## jacob9795 (Aug 27, 2016)

Not mine:
https://visalia.craigslist.org/bik/5750569366.html


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't think the kickstand is correct.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2016)

For $200 I wouldn't kick that one out of bed for having the wrong kickstand.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 27, 2016)

I would buy it but I already have a similar looking bike. @KingSized HD where are you at?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 27, 2016)

Visalia, my old home town!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2016)

I'd own it if it was local.  Great buy!


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 27, 2016)

Mines,....... 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 28, 2016)

Brad,the guy i bought it from,delivered it. Original paint,under the housepaint, spare rim for parts,gonna do a revival on it. Bonus,no date code morrow,enameled steel clad wood rims,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 28, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Brad,the guy i bought it from,delivered it. Original paint,under the housepaint, spare rim for parts,gonna do a revival on it. Bonus,no date code morrow,enameled steel clad wood rims,too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Nice bike, great price, AND delivered to your door - congratulations.


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 1, 2016)

Almost jumped on it, nearly local PU for me. Thought about starting an "Ivy League" collection together with my Princeton. Great buy!


----------



## gymmanager (Sep 1, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> View attachment 355595 Almost jumped on it, nearly local PU for me. Thought about starting an "Ivy League" collection together with my Princeton. Great buy!



You should have - add a Yale and you'd have had the trifecta!


----------

